# Atteindre la resolution de 2560 * 1440 ?



## Vincen_PUJOL (26 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter un ecran Dell 27" pour mon Macpro equipe d'une carte graphique Asus (avec le chipset HD6870). Cette carte graphique supporte la resolution max de 2560*1440 de mon ecran Dell sur un des 2 ports DVI dont elle dispose !
J'ai branche mon ecran sur le port dual link DVI de la carte mais Mac OSX ne me propose que la resolution max de 1920 * 1200 !! En rebootant sous Linux c'est idem, je ne peux pas atteindre la resolution max de l'ecran 
De quoi cela peut-il venir ? Suis-je oblige de brnacher l'ecran en Displayport pour une telle resolution ?

merci de vos lumieres,

Vince


----------



## lepetitpiero (26 Décembre 2012)

la résolution de la carte graphique c'est une chose, mais la dalle de l'écran en elle même elle peut afficher combien au maximum ?


----------



## storme (26 Décembre 2012)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> la résolution de la carte graphique c'est une chose, mais la dalle de l'écran en elle même elle peut afficher combien au maximum ?



C'est indiqué :

la resolution max de 2560*1440 de mon ecran Dell


----------



## lepetitpiero (26 Décembre 2012)

quels est la résoltion ax que peut afficher le mac mini ? il me semble que c'est ce mac que tu as....


----------



## Vincen_PUJOL (26 Décembre 2012)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> quels est la résoltion ax que peut afficher le mac mini ? il me semble que c'est ce mac que tu as....


hum hum ça serait bien de lire les questions posées  pour lécran comme indique dans mon message d'origine il est en 2560*1440 pour la résolution native et le mac que j'ai est un MacPro comme indique la aussi dans mon message d'origine


----------



## sparo (26 Décembre 2012)

Cela vient de ton adaptateur displayport > dvi
Tu as acheter un adaptateur dvi single link, tu ne peux donc pas afficher la résolution Max de l'écran, il faut prendre l'adapteur displayport>dvi dual link et c largemnnplus chère est en plus il lui fait un port USB pour l'alimentation du convertisseur

As je vient de voir que tu avait un macpro et Bien de tt façon c que tu as qq part qq chose n dvi single, c brancher comment précisément pas s'adapteur qq part ???


----------



## Vincen_PUJOL (26 Décembre 2012)

sparo a dit:


> Cela vient de ton adaptateur displayport > dvi
> Tu as acheter un adaptateur dvi single link, tu ne peux donc pas afficher la résolution Max de l'écran, il faut prendre l'adapteur displayport>dvi dual link et c largemnnplus chère est en plus il lui fait un port USB pour l'alimentation du convertisseur
> As je vient de voir que tu avait un macpro et Bien de tt façon c que tu as qq part qq chose n dvi single, c brancher comment précisément pas s'adapteur qq part ???


En fait je sors directement en DVI Dual Link (la carte graphique a un port Dual link et un port simple) et j'ai utilise le cable DVI Dual Link fourni avec l'ecran branche au cul de l'ecran donc normalement ca devrait passer, c'est pour ca que je comprends pas pourquoi ca marche pas


----------



## storme (26 Décembre 2012)

Qu'elle est la référence exacte de la carte graphique, parce que visiblement le soucis viens de la ?


----------



## Vincen_PUJOL (26 Décembre 2012)

storme a dit:


> Qu'elle est la référence exacte de la carte graphique, parce que visiblement le soucis viens de la ?


Asus HD6870 et j'ai vérifié les specs, elle est supposée être capable de gérer de telles résolutions selon le fabricant


----------



## storme (26 Décembre 2012)

Ce n'est donc pas une carte officiellement supporté par Apple, peut être le début d'une explication ?


----------



## Vincen_PUJOL (26 Décembre 2012)

storme a dit:


> Ce n'est donc pas une carte officiellement supporté par Apple, peut être le début d'une explication ?


Je ne pense pas car elle fait partie des chipsets geres par Apple dans les versions recentes de Mac OSX (je suis en 10.8.2) et meme sous Linux j'ai la meme limitation ! Je vais tenter de brancher l'ecran seul sur la carte graphique sans le deuxieme ecran pour voir !
Je me demandais aussi si le slot dans lequel la carte est installee peut avoir une consequence ?

Vince


----------



## storme (26 Décembre 2012)

Vincen_PUJOL a dit:


> Je me demandais aussi si le slot dans lequel la carte est installee peut avoir une consequence ?
> 
> Vince



Sans être sur à 100%, il me semble avoir déjà lu quelque choses à se sujet...il faut que le port soit 2X...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Décembre 2012)

Vincen_PUJOL a dit:


> Je ne pense pas car elle fait partie des chipsets geres par Apple dans les versions recentes de Mac OSX (je suis en 10.8.2) et meme sous Linux j'ai la meme limitation !



L'écran supporte, la carte supporte, mais le pilote (et le firmware Mac) supporte(nt)-t-il ? Parce que d'après  ce qu'on peut lire ici où là, les pilotes graphiques compatibles Mac OS sont souvent à la ramasse par rapport à leurs équivalents Windows, les fabricants ne voulant pas trop se fatiguer dans la conception des pilotes Mac OS.

Tu as essayé sous Windows (sous Bootcamp, of course, en virtualisation, ce sont les pilotes "Mac" qui sont utilisés). Si ça marche sous Windows, alors c'est le pilote, si ça ne marche pas, alors, ça peut venir du firmware, je pense.

Au fait, j'y pense, tu affiche bien toutes les résos ? Pas seulement les "recommandées" (je sais, ça va sans dire, mais ça va mieux en le disant ) ?

Pour Linux, je pencherais "pilote" aussi, les pilotes Linux sont rarement au top, leurs développeurs n'ayant généralement pas accès à toutes les données techniques dont disposent les fabricants du matos.


----------



## storme (26 Décembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> mais le pilote (et le firmware Mac) supporte(nt)-t-i



A 99,99 %, le soucis viens de la.


----------



## Vincen_PUJOL (1 Janvier 2013)

storme a dit:


> A 99,99 %, le soucis viens de la.


Bon il ne s'agissait ni d'un probleme de driver ou d'os mais simplement de cable  En effet j'ai teste avec un cable DisplayPort et la plus aucun soucis j'ai acces aussi bien sous linux que Mac OSX a la resolution max de l'ecran ! Cela reste quand meme curieux pourquoi avec un cable Dual Link DVI la resolution max ne passait pas !

Vince


----------



## storme (1 Janvier 2013)

Certainement un soucis avec le *dual link *du port DVI, puisque cela passe sans problème en DisplayPort


----------



## Vincen_PUJOL (1 Janvier 2013)

storme a dit:


> Certainement un soucis avec le *dual link *du port DVI, puisque cela passe sans problème en DisplayPort


oui mais d'autant plus bizarre que j'avais bien pris soin d'utiliser le seul port Dual link DVI de la carte graphique et le cable Dual Link fourni avec le moniteur......


----------

